# Carver Police Department-Narco Pouch Drug Field Testing Certification



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*The Mass State Lab is not accepting non-criminal marijuana for testing. Certified Field Tests are the alternative for civil prosecutions. The class will be taught by NarcoPouch / ODV certified instructors.*

*In 2010 the Melendez Dias case came down stating that drug/gun certs are no longer prima fascia unless the the chemist is available to testify and be cross examined. Since that decision there have been numerous appeals filed and many cases have been overturned. On the flip side, many cases have held up based on a lack of focus on the cert combined with Field Testing and the officers testimony based on his/her training and experience. One of the strongest factors in the cases that were not overturned was the field testing of the substance.*

*The Curriculum will include:*
*1. The History of Field Testing Drugs*
*2. The Purpose of Field Testing Drugs*
*3. Basic Drug Identification including current and emerging drug trends*
*4. The Safe and Proper Use of the NarcoPouch type field test kit*
*5. Field Testing Procedures for various drugs including*
*- Heroin*
*- Cocaine*
*- Marijuana*
*- Ecstasy*
*- Methamphetamine*
*6. Sequential Field Testing of Drugs*
*7. Actual Field Testing of various Drugs*
*8. Common Mistakes Made When Field Testing Drugs*
*On completing the course students will be certified in the use of NarcoPouch Style Field (The class covers pouch style testing whether its NIK, ODV, Lynn Peavy or other kits)*​Test Kits and a certificate will be provided
*Instructor: Detective Sergeant Chuck Peterson, Yarmouth Police Department*
Address: 
2 Meadowbrook Way
Carver, MA
02330
Map and Directions
Date: May 8, 2013
Start Time:9:00 am
End Time: 3:00 pm
Cost: $99.00

http://municipalpoliceinstitute.org/mpi-seminar/?ee=174


----------

